# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  OpenCV wont make?

## The End of The World

(assuming this is accessibility as its controling the cursor withought the mouse)

yeah i've been trying to install OpenCV yet it wont make...it comes up with this line of code in the terminal 



```
make  all-recursive
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/opencv-1.0.0'
Making all in cxcore
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/opencv-1.0.0/cxcore'
Making all in src
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/opencv-1.0.0/cxcore/src'
if /bin/bash ../../libtool --tag=CXX --mode=compile g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I. -I../../cxcore/include -I../..  -DNDEBUG   -Wall -fno-rtti -pipe -O3 -g -march=i686 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -MT cxalloc.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/cxalloc.Tpo" -c -o cxalloc.lo cxalloc.cpp; \
    then mv -f ".deps/cxalloc.Tpo" ".deps/cxalloc.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/cxalloc.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
 g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I. -I../../cxcore/include -I../.. -DNDEBUG -Wall -fno-rtti -pipe -O3 -g -march=i686 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -MT cxalloc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cxalloc.Tpo -c cxalloc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cxalloc.o
In file included from _cxcore.h:60,
                 from cxalloc.cpp:42:
../../cxcore/include/cxmisc.h:133:6: error: #elif with no expression
make[3]: *** [cxalloc.lo] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/opencv-1.0.0/cxcore/src'
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/opencv-1.0.0/cxcore'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/opencv-1.0.0'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Thanks in advance if u can help  :Very Happy:

----------


## pratik069

Did u get the solution. I'm facing the same problem.
Please do help....

----------


## Sef

Have either of you checked the OpenCV wiki?

----------


## Unterseeboot_234

OpenCV 2.x does build using the recipe from the OpenCV wiki. http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/InstallGuide_Linux. The samples run. I don't have a webcam. Some of the samples require webcam.

Two things:

I wished I had used *check install* instead of *make install* to gain package removal.

the ubuntu repositories for OpenCV 1.0 make you remove one of the codec libs used by video programs, but that doesn't seem to affect ffmpeg.

Everyone seems overly-eager to make Face Recognition with OpenCV and a webcam. I want Object Recognition from a file graphic. So now, I'm trying to link OpenCV - Java - Processing. I have a link issue, Processing wants OpenCV 1.0. I may push on and try [shudder] JNI to use the OpenCV 2.0 libs.

----------


## Frizzle

For all the people finding this topic through google (like me): I 'solved' this problem by commenting out the line cxcore/include/cxmisc.h:133 + 134. Make went fine after that. I am now at the stage of compiling against the lib but i think this does not change the functionality.

This is how the part now looks:


```
#elif defined HAVE_ALLOCA
    #include <stdlib.h>
//#elif
//    #error
#endif
```

----------


## Fernando Siqueira

Apparently a newer version of GCC changes the pre-processor, so this command elif without any expression will result in a compilation error.

http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.4/porting_to.html

So, to fix this change the elif to else, and it compiles functionally.

----------


## kinderen

> For all the people finding this topic through google (like me): I 'solved' this problem by commenting out the line cxcore/include/cxmisc.h:133 + 134. Make went fine after that. I am now at the stage of compiling against the lib but i think this does not change the functionality.
> 
> This is how the part now looks:
> 
> 
> ```
> #elif defined HAVE_ALLOCA
>     #include <stdlib.h>
> //#elif
> ...


instead of commenting out line 133-134, you should change "#elif" to "#else". that is the proper way to do it. but i am not sure if it makes a difference...

----------


## luxOFlux

Are you aware that openCV is in the repositories? It is called libcv though.

----------


## wangkeit

> (assuming this is accessibility as its controling the cursor withought the mouse)
> 
> yeah i've been trying to install OpenCV yet it wont make...it comes up with this line of code in the terminal 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> make  all-recursive
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/opencv-1.0.0'
> ...



http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...r-debian-lenny

----------


## overdrank

From the Ubuntu Forums Code of Conduct.



> If a post is older than a year or so and hasn't had a new reply in that time, instead of replying to it, create a new thread. In the software world, a lot can change in a very short time, and doing things this way makes it more likely that you will find the best information. You may link to the original discussion in the new thread if you think it may be helpful.


Thread closed.

----------

